# Piranha or Pacu?



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

what is this a p or a p?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

looks like a red belly natt to me


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUp thats a RB


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

just making sure its not a pacu, i heard mad people get them mixed up


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

RB look at the jaws piranhas have and underbite


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

thanks alot i got nervous


----------



## PacuSCuz (Sep 18, 2003)

red belly for sure


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Def a P. Natereri


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Red belly!


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

yup RED BELLY!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

rbp. and a nice one at that


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

:nod: red belly


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It´s a P







certainly P. nattereri...







!


----------

